
Sheryl Sandberg and Adam Grant on Women Doing ‘Office Housework’ - idoco
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/08/opinion/sunday/sheryl-sandberg-and-adam-grant-on-women-doing-office-housework.html
======
strictnein
Some interesting points in there, but it was tough to see them in the intense
anecdote fog and non-sequitur soup.

~~~
strictnein
An example: "Just as we still need to rebalance housework and child care at
home"

No, we in fact, do not. The amount of time men spend on housework and their
job each week is greater than the amount of time women do:
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/03/14/men-
wom...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/03/14/men-women-work-
time/1983271/) "Work time — paid at a job and unpaid at home — is almost equal
for American men and women, says a report out today that shows men clocking in
at 45.6 hours a week and women at 45.2."

